
Loneliness: The problem technology elevated but hasn’t yet solved - saisrirampur
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3157780/personal-technology/loneliness-the-problem-technology-elevated-but-hasn-t-yet-solved.html
======
Rekaiden
I'm only unhappy reading this article because it's so bad. People have had
'better' things to do than socialize for 100s of years.

